# Simple Inexpensive Dante Interface?



## Brentgi (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's the current situation...

I'm running and Allen & Heath iLive T112 and iDR-48 mixrack. First of all, I love this system. I am disappointed that A&H has pretty much up and abandoned the iLive series, but hey... you've got to make money.

At any rate, I've got wireless mics at the back of the room that I am running through an analog snake into the stagebox (which is located close to the stage). Overall this works fine, but only because I've had to lift a ground on the wireless rack, which I don't really like doing. And even then, there's a little bit of noise on these channels.

My thought is, since we run Dante (which I'm a HUGE fan of), why not get an interface in the back of the room and just go digital? Problem is, I'm having a hard time finding something that will really justify the cost of such a unit. (Example: Focusrite RedNet 4 - $2,500)

What I'm looking for is a simple 8ch interface that won't break the bank that I can run over Dante. Any ideas?

---Side note, if you know of anyone trying to get rid of any iLive components (iDR, xDR, etc.,), please let me know.---


----------



## JohnD (Feb 28, 2017)

Here are a couple of things to look at:
http://www.amphenolaudio.com/products/dante/adapter/amphe-dante/
http://www.shure.com/americas/products/microphones/microflex-advance/ani4in-audio-network-interface
The Amphenol input unit may not be available yet. Radial Engineering seems to be working on one too. 
You might also want to keep an eye on:
https://www.audinate.com/
They list new products for Dante coming out.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 28, 2017)

The Yamaha Tio1608-D is a 16x8 box that'll run you $999 MAP, but more like $800 if you get a quote from someone. So far the most bang of the buck I've encountered.

Probably won't have HA control from your iLive though. Head amp will likely have to be controlled by the Yamaha R Remote app.


----------



## MrX (Mar 6, 2017)

Brentgi said:


> but only because I've had to lift a ground on the wireless rack, which I don't really like doing.


I hope you're not lifting the AC ground on the wireless, but just using Pin-1 lifts on the signal. You should never lift AC ground on a grounded device. If you're using Pin-1 lifts, this is standard practice to eliminate ground loops and is not something to worry about.


----------



## Brentgi (Mar 20, 2017)

MNicolai said:


> The Yamaha Tio1608-D is a 16x8 box that'll run you $999 MAP, but more like $800 if you get a quote from someone. So far the most bang of the buck I've encountered.
> 
> Probably won't have HA control from your iLive though. Head amp will likely have to be controlled by the Yamaha R Remote app.



I've considered this. My brother has this with the TF-5. I was going to test whether or not I could route signals to and from my virtual soundcard. I agree with you on the pre-amp side of things. Although, I can still control trim at the iLive surface.


MrX said:


> I hope you're not lifting the AC ground on the wireless, but just using Pin-1 lifts on the signal. You should never lift AC ground on a grounded device. If you're using Pin-1 lifts, this is standard practice to eliminate ground loops and is not something to worry about.



Noted. Thank you.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 20, 2017)

Brentgi said:


> Although, I can still control trim at the iLive surface.



The Tio1608 won't work with the R Remote App, the R Remote only works with the Rio line, and not the Tio line. As far as trim, that'll help attenuate the level but not make it louder so it won't help you too much in this situation.


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 21, 2017)

themuzicman said:


> The Tio1608 won't work with the R Remote App, the R Remote only works with the Rio line, and not the Tio line. As far as trim, that'll help attenuate the level but not make it louder so it won't help you too much in this situation.



R-Remote is supported for Tio.


----------



## themuzicman (Mar 21, 2017)

MNicolai said:


> R-Remote is supported for Tio.


 
Oh, that's pretty great! I know what my next Smaart interface is going to be when I upgrade next, thank!


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 21, 2017)

themuzicman said:


> Oh, that's pretty great! I know what my next Smaart interface is going to be when I upgrade next, thank!



Harry Brill Jr, the guy who runs some of the North America Smaart training for Rational Acoustics uses a Tio in the rare instances when he has to travel with his own interface.


----------

